# Pronunciació de ga en balear



## gvergara

Hola:

Acabo d'escoltar un enregistrament de (català) balear i em sembla haver sentit que la _g_ en la combinació _ga_ era pronunciada més o menys com si fos _ll_ (_gaire=llaire, vegades=vellades_)... Això és veritable o només la meva audició m'ha traït? Gràcies per endavant,

Gonzal·lo


----------



## Dymn

És un tret prou comú en mallorquí (no sé si a tota Mallorca ni tampoc si en altres illes també es fa), i ocorre en totes les posicions crec, no només davant d'a. En lloc de fer la [k] i la [g] velars (les de "tota la vida", vaja) les fan palatals; [c] i [ɟ], respectivament. Té sentit que ho hagis confós amb la ll perquè la ll també és un so palatal.


----------



## Elxenc

Bon vespre a tot lo món.

Guaita que he trobat.Oclusiva palatal sonora - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure

Jo m'he "perdut". No sé  quines paraules mallorquines us referiu, ni com digueu que les pronuncien.

Bona nit


----------



## gvergara

Elxenc said:


> Bon vespre a tot lo món.
> 
> Guaita que he trobat.Oclusiva palatal sonora - Viquipèdia, l'enciclopèdia lliure
> 
> Jo m'he "perdut". No sé  quines paraules mallorquines us referiu, ni com digueu que les pronuncien.
> 
> Bona nit


Doncs jo he sentit a dir les dues paraules que he esmentat abans (_gaire_ i _vegades_) El que no he parvingut a percebre enlloc és el so "comú" de la lletra_ g _.


----------



## Elxenc

gvergara said:


> Doncs jo he sentit a dir les dues paraules que he esmentat abans (_gaire_ i _vegades_) El que no he parvingut a percebre enlloc és el so "comú" de la lletra_ g _.



Hola i bon vespre (que no nit) altra volta.

Em disculparàs però crec que serà la segona vegada que et llig la forma "parvingut", supose que la fas venir de parvenir o parvindre i amb el sentit d'"arribar" a percebre?. Jo no l'he trobada als diccionaris que he consultat; a mi em sona a francès: parvenir:Parvenir : Définition du verbe simple et facile du dictionnaire.

Continue sense saber quina es la pronúncia a la que et refereixes. Estic intentant imitar algunes pronunciacions mallorquines i l'única cosa que he trobat a estat una pronunciació una mica "gutural" (potser amb una mica de nasalitat) d'aquesta g amb vocal darrere.


----------



## gvergara

Elxenc said:


> Hola i bon vespre (que no nit) altra volta.
> 
> Em disculparàs però crec que serà la segona vegada que et llig la forma "parvingut", supose que la fas venir de parvenir o parvindre i amb el sentit d'"arribar" a percebre?. Jo no l'he trobada als diccionaris que he consultat; a mi em sona a francès: parvenir:Parvenir : Définition du verbe simple et facile du dictionnaire.
> 
> Continue sense saber quina es la pronúncia a la que et refereixes. Estic intentant imitar algunes pronunciacions mallorquines i l'única cosa que he trobat a estat una pronunciació una mica "gutural" (potser amb una mica de nasalitat) d'aquesta g amb vocal darrere.


Gràcies per l'observació, Elxenc. És cert, vaig utilitzar el verb _parvenir_, però el que realment volia fer servir era _pervenir_, el qual sí que existeix, encara que pot ser que l'hagi emprat malament. Pel que fa als "sons balears" que vaig sentir en l'enregistrament, malauradament no m'és pas possible insertar-ne l'enllaç; tanmateix, tan bon punt trobi alguns exemples, els postejaré aquí.


----------



## Penyafort

_*Pervenir *_amb el significat d'arribar o assolir només l'he vist en poesia, francament. El que s'utilitza amb el significat que desitges és *reeixir a *o _*aconseguir de*_: "el que no he aconseguit de percebre".

Coincideixo amb en Diamant. El que sents en mallorquí és una palatalització de les velars, que continuen amb tot sent oclusives. Per tant, jo també crec que es tracta dels sons [c] i [ɟ].


----------



## Xiscomx

Uep *Gonzal·lo*! Com anam!
Veig que darrerament t’aficas una miqueta dins el món baleàric i aquest dubte que tens entre la *ga *i_ *lla *_em sembla impossible dintre les mallorques, si no es tracta, és clar, d’una defectuosa pronunciació o confusió:

Del _DCVB:_
*GAIRE.* Fon.: *gáјɾə*, i més vulgar *gáɾјə *(pir-or., or., *bal.*); gáјɾe, i més vulgar gáɾјe (occ.).
*LLAIRE = ALBECA (castellà: albura).*
A Mallorca sembla poc probable dir-ho així i molt menys confondre ambdós mots.

*VEGADA. *Fon.: bəɣáðə (or.); beɣáðɛ, beɣáða (occ.); veɣá (Cast., Al.); beɣá (Val.); *vəɣáðə (bal.)*; vagáɾa (alg.).
*VELLADA = *Acció pròpia de vells (Mall.). «Això que heu fet, és una vellada». Fon.: *vəјáðə (bal.)*
A Mallorca és imposible confondre ambdós mots.

Però també tenim mots que en mallorquí van amb *ga* o *gi* i en el dialecte català ho fan amb *lla* o *lli*:
*GADELLA *(baleàric). Fon.: *gəðéʎə *(*bal.*). *LLADELLA* (català). Fon.: *ʎəðéʎə *(or., *bal.*); ʎaðéʎɛ (occ.); ʎaéʎa (val.); *ɟəðéʎə (Palma, Manacor)
GINYA* (baleàric), *LLINYA *(català). *3. *Fil que, posat o no al cap d'una canya, porta a l'extrem inferior un ham i serveix per a pescar (Empordà, Garrotxa, Rosselló, Vic, *Mall., Men., Eiv.*); cast. _sedal._


----------



## Dymn

Copio i enganxo de la Viquipèdia:

"Les oclusives velars, /k/ i /g/, són palatals en mallorquí [c] i [ɟ], davant les vocals anteriors/i/, /e/, /ɛ/ i /a/, i al final de síl·laba o mot (_figuera _[fiˈɟeɾə], _sac _[ˈsac])."


----------

